
Musk told employees: much higher chance of dying in car crash than from corona - awiesenhofer
https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-spacex-employees-email-coronavirus-less-deadly-car-crash-2020-3
======
ohiovr
Of course none of them were on auto pilot. Come back in 4 months and dine on
your choice words.

